# Big bear lift kit



## bigbearbaker (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a 2011 yamaha big bear 400 4x4 with the IRS suspension. It's sitting on about 3" of lift running the highlifter heavy duty coils and 2" bracket kit. It has standard stock length axles in it. Has anyone else ran into many issues with running the same or similar lift setup? Like wearing the inner right side rear cv boot frequently?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The angle might be causing it to rub itself & overheat. I.e. The angle makes the ribs touch & they are rubing too much & getting too hot.


----------



## bigbearbaker (Dec 4, 2012)

Is there any sort of grease or lube you can put on the boots to reduce the rubber on rubber friction? I see a lot of these guys running these huge big bears and was curious what they do to get some life out of their axles and boots.


----------

